# supermarket and hotel industries



## xarruc

Hola

Una més: el meu intento sembla una mica retorçut. Com el posaríeu vosaltres?


The remainder of the report focused on one of these components and examined it with respect to the supermarket and hotel industries.

  La resta de l’informe examinava un d’aquest component *amb respecte a les indústries de supermercats i hotelaria.*


gràcies


----------



## DeBarcelona

Treu "amb" i ja estarà bé.

aquest component-->aquests components

hotelaria-->hoteleria


----------



## betulina

D'acord amb en DeBarcelona, només que crec que és millor dir "les indústries de supermercats i hotelera" perquè ja tenim "indústries" en plural.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Que tal hosteleria?


----------



## betulina

Hola, RIU,

No, "hosteleria" és castellà; en català és el que deia en DB, "hoteleria".

Salut!


----------



## RIU

No ho sabia. Gràcies Betu!


----------



## ajohan

Hola
Sóc britànic i traductor de molts textos de hostaleria del català al anglès. No vull corregir els mateixos catalans aqui ja que el meu català és bastant limitat però als textos que rebo d'experts, quan es refereixen al sector hoteler, diuen "hoteleria" i quan volen dir hoteleria i restauració, diuen "host*a*leria" amb 'a'. Més a més, utilitzen la paraula "sector" en comptes de "indústria".
Salutacions a tothom


----------



## betulina

Hola, Ajohan, i benvingut!

Tens raó, seria "hostaleria", també. Perdona, RIU, que potser et vaig fer ballar el cap. No hi vaig caure.

Salut!


----------

